

Access Logs for Elastic Load Balancers - micah_chatt
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2014/03/access-logs-for-elastic-load-balancers.html

======
cagenut
very cool, shame you can't stream them via syslog or scribe or something
though. would love to just pipe it straight into kinesis.

~~~
jeffbarr
Cool idea; I'll pass this along to the team ASAP.

~~~
Fonsan
To be able to consume incoming data in a streaming fashion it would be great
if the ELB could publish to an sqs queue for every uploaded file to s3, to
eliminate polling s3.

~~~
Fonsan
Correction, it would publish to a sns topic that could multiplex to sqs queues
;)

